# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κατασκευές >  Απορία για κατασκευή κλουβιού.

## Κωνσταντινος07

Πολύ καλησπέρα σας…Μετά από μια ερευνά που έκανα μέσα στο forum για κατασκευή κλούβιου είδα πολλά που είναι φτιαγμένα με σίδερα και με αλουμινια.. Εγω έχω σκοπό να φτιάξω ένα κλουβί με ξύλινες βέργες και τις οποίες τις έχω αγωρασει.. Θελω να σας ρωτήσω απλά εάν κάνει να φτιάξω το κλουβί με τις ξύλινες βεργες?? Υπαρχη περίπτωση να πάθουν κάτι τα παπαγαλάκια που έχω σκοπό να βάλω εκεί μέσα???

----------


## lagreco69

Κωνσταντινε Εγω πιστευω οτι Θα το κανουν φετες το ξυλο.. μελλοντικη οδοντογλυφιδα θα γινουν οι ξυλινες βεργες.

----------


## lefki

Χώρια που οι ξύλινες βέργες μπορεί να είναι και εμποτισμένες με χημικά για τη συντήρηση τους

----------


## Κωνσταντινος07

ΜΜΜαλιστα...Εγώ νόμιζα ότι θα ήταν ένας οικονομικός τρόπος για την δημιουργία ενός κλουβιού.. Δηλαδή δεν ύπαρχοι περίπτωση να το σώσουμε κάπως???  :Confused0007:  :sad: Απλά τώρα δεν γνωρίζω πόσο μπορεί να κοστίσει μια σιδεροκατασκευη...

----------


## vasilakis13

Σίγουρα θα σου κοστίσει τα ίδια η και παραπάνω, αφού θες κουνελοσυρμα, σιδερένιο σκελετό, φυλλο αλουμινίου συρτες και μεντεσέδες για να κανείς μια προσεγμένη κατασκευη. Αυτό που συμφέρει είναι να αγοράσεις μια 76αρα ζευγαρωστρα όπως έχουν κάνει πολλά μέλη με 23,70. Τι πουλάκι θες να βάλεις μέσα?

----------


## Κωνσταντινος07

Θελω να βαλω lovebirds madagascar...Εχω κοιταξει ολα τα θεματα και εχω παρει καποιες ιδεες οπως

Αφανόκλουβο... :Happy: 

Nέα κλούβα (γυναικωνίτης)

Τα καινούρια μας κλουβιά για τα κοκατιλάκια!!!

----------


## Nikos_V

Ειμαι και εγω στην διαδικασια στο να φτιακσω ενα κλουβι λιγο μεγαλιτερο απο μια ζεωγαροστρα! Εχω καταλικσει σε συδερενιες η αλουμινενιες βεργες για τον σκελετο και πανω σε αφτον κοθνελοσυρμα.Στον πατο ενα ταπσακι το σκεφτομε ακομα απο τι θα ειναι  :Happy:

----------

